# HGH Advice



## Ant2369 (Jan 23, 2020)

[FONT=&quot]Hello all Very new to the forum. Looking for some help and advice. Running my first ever cycle of HGH.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Currently running 4IU five days on two days off about two or three weeks ago going into my second month started noticing first thing in the morning at night but also randomly throughout the day pretty bad cramping, Numbness, and tingling in my arms and hands also affecting my grip. mostly my hands[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I know this is a typical side effect as I’ve read about. I wanted to see if anybody have any recommendations on things I can do or supplements that I could take to help with it. I take zma at night and added a magnesium and taurine supplement to my regiment.

[/FONT]


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2020)

Ant2369 said:


> Hello all Very new to the forum. Looking for some help and advice. Running my first ever cycle of HGH.
> 
> Currently running 4IU five days on two days off about two or three weeks ago going into my second month started noticing first thing in the morning at night but also randomly throughout the day pretty bad cramping, Numbness, and tingling in my arms and hands also affecting my grip. mostly my hands
> 
> I know this is a typical side effect as I’ve read about. I wanted to see if anybody have any recommendations on things I can do or supplements that I could take to help with it. I take zma at night and added a magnesium and taurine supplement to my regiment.


 

4iu off the bat is a high dose. Lower it to 2iu and go up by 1iu after the sides abate. Work your way up to 4iu if you want to. 

Why are you taking HGh? Are you also on aas? How long do you plan to use it?

If you envision yourself spending time on the board you should write an introduction so we can get to know you and can give you a proper welcome.


----------



## Ant2369 (Jan 23, 2020)

Jin said:


> 4iu off the bat is a high dose. Lower it to 2iu and go up by 1iu after the sides abate. Work your way up to 4iu if you want to.
> 
> Why are you taking HGh? Are you also on aas? How long do you plan to use it?
> 
> If you envision yourself spending time on the board you should write an introduction so we can get to know you and can give you a proper welcome.




thank you for the reply.  I’ll def get and intro bio out there.

i am currently on .5cc cyp 250 every 3 days and 40mg dbol split into two doses ED.  I’m on a small trt from my dr which unfortunately wasn’t getting the results I wanted.  

as for why...I’ve been on many different aas cycles but never really put on the size or weight I wanted to.  This has allowed me to eat a huge amount of calories and carbs and actually put on some very noticeable but not unnatural size 

my plan was to be on for 5-6 months this first cycle and then go from there   It’s not something I plan on doing a lot.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 23, 2020)

Please list your diet and stats ... age/weight/body fat/years training ... if you've been on multiple AAS cycles and not gained weight ... that is diet related ... hgh will not increase appetite in any substantial way ... I believe there is a synergy that happens between hgh and testosterone but it takes 6 months for a year to happen ... in order to help you we actually need to know more ... please respond with the info above ...


----------



## Ant2369 (Jan 23, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Please list your diet and stats ... age/weight/body fat/years training ... if you've been on multiple AAS cycles and not gained weight ... that is diet related ... hgh will increase appetite in any substantial way ... I believe there is a synergy that happens between hgh and testosterone but it takes 6 months for a year to happen ... in order to help you we actually need to know more ... please respond with the info above ...



37 years old  training since mid 20s.  Currently 180-183 range.  Prior to starting this cycle and changing my diet I was 168-175lbs.  Current BF according to my scale (high end Withings body+) is 11-13%.  

my current cycle is .5cc of cyp 250 every 3 days and 40mg of dbol Ed split into 2 doses.  I’m on a low dose trt from my Dr (that’s a whole different discussion) .5cc enth 200 every two weeks 

Previously with my diet I was 2800-3000 calories trying to get most from protein  I have since been able to up it to 3800-4200 calories with a substantial increase in carbs.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 23, 2020)

Your weight gain is likely from gh and dbol water weight and of course some from increased calories ... how do your macro break down ... also how have workouts been ... are noticing strength increases ...?


----------



## Ant2369 (Jan 23, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Your weight gain is likely from gh and dbol water weight and of course some from increased calories ... how do your macro break down ... also how have workouts been ... are noticing strength increases ...?



I was definitely starting to see some strength increases. The last week or so has been tough because both my shoulders have been really bothering me and then the numbness and cramping in my hands which is what caused me to post on this thread for some advice.

Macros wise 55 to 60% is typically carbs 25 to 30% protein with the remainder being from fats


----------



## Trump (Jan 23, 2020)

cut your hgh dose right back until you have no sides then increase in small increments and only increase when all sides have subsided. I have never been over 4iu due to the sides 



Ant2369 said:


> I was definitely starting to see some strength increases. The last week or so has been tough because both my shoulders have been really bothering me and then the numbness and cramping in my hands which is what caused me to post on this thread for some advice.
> 
> Macros wise 55 to 60% is typically carbs 25 to 30% protein with the remainder being from fats


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 23, 2020)

Ant2369 said:


> I was definitely starting to see some strength increases. The last week or so has been tough because both my shoulders have been really bothering me and then the numbness and cramping in my hands which is what caused me to post on this thread for some advice.
> 
> Macros wise 55 to 60% is typically carbs 25 to 30% protein with the remainder being from fats



I agree with Jin and Trump ... cut gh dose to 2iu for 1 week ... then see how you tolerate ... once sides subside .. increase to 3iu for 1 week .. if no side increase to 4iu .... I have run 4iu to 6ius of human grade hgh with no side increasing slowly in this manner ... other than overall fatigue and 4 to 6 pounds of water weight ... gh does give me slight fatigue .. but skin & hair improvements + leanness along with the synergistic muscle growth with testosterone over long durations (1year+) make it worth while for me ...


----------



## Merlin (Jan 23, 2020)

When do you take the hgh? are you splitting up doses? like 2iu morning 2iu afternoon?


----------



## Ant2369 (Jan 23, 2020)

Merlin said:


> When do you take the hgh? are you splitting up doses? like 2iu morning 2iu afternoon?



No I have been the 4iu first thing in the AM


----------

